# The Elusive Swamp Gremlin



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You are not familiar with swamp gremlins? This is a swamp gremlin:










Swamp Gremlins are very rare. *nods* Swamp Gremlins often have beards as seen below:










Swamp Gremlin prepares for ball throw










Now demands ball throw!










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Swamp gremlin chases wildly after tennis balls





































a couple more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

swamp monster says thank you for looking.










And wants to say best time at dog park is when dogpark is flooded










And if you're wondering where on earth Summer was....










She was pouting because she fell in the water. lol


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol ... What a mess! Summer is a princess girlie girl and Mia is like ooohooo lets get down & dirty too cute


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mia, Mia, Mia...what are we going to do with you, getting all dirty like that. Guess we'll have to love you just the way you are!  

And mine would agree with Summer...water is for drinking ONLY!  Poor little girl...she does not look at all happy.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL.. the one of Summer is GREAT! She looks so sad to be all wet. Love it.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i never really thought of paps as really active and fun dogs until i came here and saw yours!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Baths are in order! LOL Summer looks so embarrassed for getting all wet and muddy! 

Mia just doesn't care lol. I think she's the most daring pup I've ever seen!

Hey Mia's mouth can hold a tennis ball? Nia makes me buy her extra extra small tennis balls because for some reasons big ones keep dropping out of her mouth. Plus she can't catch them in midair. Most new full sized tennis balls doesn't even fit in Nia's mouth!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I think this is my favorite picture thread of yours, EVER! I love it


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I was afraid when I saw that first picture that this thread was going to end badly...the swamp gremlin is clearly licking its lips in anticipation of eating you!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


Michiyo-Fir said:


> Baths are in order! LOL Summer looks so embarrassed for getting all wet and muddy!
> 
> Mia just doesn't care lol. I think she's the most daring pup I've ever seen!
> 
> Hey Mia's mouth can hold a tennis ball? Nia makes me buy her extra extra small tennis balls because for some reasons big ones keep dropping out of her mouth. Plus she can't catch them in midair. Most new full sized tennis balls doesn't even fit in Nia's mouth!


Yeah those are extra small tennis balls too that have the squeakers in them. Mia can't pick up the biggest tennis balls but she'll roll them around with her front paws. 




> the swamp gremlin is clearly licking its lips in anticipation of eating you!


Vicious creature, isn't it?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That's one cute gremlin! Poor poor Summer.


----------

